# A few of mine at home



## farmhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been using the Holiday off work to finish a few sticks -

Most of the sticks I give away to freinds and family. for the past few years I've been donating a few to auction off in charity events - they are always are a hot topic at these events. If I wanted to sell them I could get quite a few here each year.

Most of my sticks are fre form wood sticks - I'm not a carver yet. I started making a couple for me to hike with when I shed hunt antlers - and another couple for shooting supprt when I hunt. from there I started making more as something to do in the winter months.

Here's a couple that are done -









Also here's the Hornbeam one I did. It was growing in amoungst thick ceders and was tall and straight - and much older than one would think becasue it was stunted.









I've been playing with different ways of making a "tag" - I've been slicing the sticks into 1/4" tags from the stick when I start - and putting the date and my name on them - rather than on the stick. The tag on the picture above is just threaded on to the lanyard.

The tag on the cedar below is done like a bolo tie - and on can tighten and loosen the lanyard around your wrist with the "tag". Its made me think of other - lanyard mechanisms that might be beads or polished metal in design.









thanks for looking - and sharing your ideas here -

Sean M.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice looking free form sticks there Sean! I'm sure all are very happy recipients who get one. I particularly like the date tags your putting on your sticks. I think it's a good idea for all of us stick makers to put your mark and date on.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good looking group of sticks Sean. I like the tag on the lanyard also. Nice way to personalize a stick putting their name and date.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking batch there Sean.

I like the tag idea. I have been looking for a way to sign my pieces without disfiguring the wood. I have been wood burning my initials on the lower end of the sticks.


----------

